# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Flora en la playa de El Prat

## perdiguera

Cuando he visitado la playa de El Prat he encontrado abundante muestra de flora que os pongo.
De la mayor parte de ella desconozco su nombre sólo sé que se trata de plantas halófilas o halófitas es decir amantes de la sal.
Os pongo unas cuantas fotos.

















Sigo en otro.

----------


## perdiguera

Último de flora de la playa de El Prat

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bonitas plantas y flores.
Me gustan mucho este tipo de fotografías.
Un saludo y gracias.

----------


## REEGE

Gracias por la buena variedad de flora que nos colocas artista.
Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Preciosas imágenes perdiguera, me encantan esos macros  :Smile: 




> C


Al principio pensaba que era un cardillo cucado, jeje, pero obviamente no es... ya me extrañaba a mí ver un cardillo al lado del mar.

----------


## perdiguera

> Preciosas imágenes perdiguera, me encantan esos macros 
> 
> 
> 
> Al principio pensaba que era un cardillo cucado, jeje, pero obviamente no es... ya me extrañaba a mí ver un cardillo al lado del mar.


No he hecho nada más que una macro, la de la primera fotografía del segundo mensaje.
El resto son tomas con el 300. Es una prueba y parece que me ha salido aceptable.

----------

